# Wechsel des Telefonanbieters



## ImmerÄrger (3 Januar 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich nach Jahren den Telefonanbieter wechseln.Ärger mit der T-Com hatte ich nicht. Ich fand den Preis für unser Paket nicht mehr angemessen. 

Im Oktober also ordentlich mit Einschreiben/ Rückschein gekündigt und beim lokalen Carrier ein Paket bestellt. Da ich mich eben nicht auf andere verlassen wollte, habe ich den Anschluss selbst gekündigt. 

Beim lokalen Carrier hab ich dann unsere Rufnummer zur nachträglichen Portierung angemeldet. Damit nahm das Chaos seinen Lauf.

Ich erhielt einen Schaltungstermin für den 05.01.2010. Diese wurde gecancelt durch einen Schaltungstermin am 03.01.2011. Klärungsversuche bei der Hotline des neuen Anbieters scheiterten. Bei fünf Anrufen erhielt ich sechs verschiedene Aussagen.

Eine Bekannte meiner Lebensgefährtin, die bei der T-Com arbeitet, konnte dann etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen. 

1. Ich hätte meinen Anschluss nicht selber kündigen dürfen.....
( darf ich wirklich nicht selber kündigen ? )

2. Dadurch dass ich meine Nummer zur nachträglichen Portierung angemeldet habe, hätte ich eine Stornierung meiner Kündigung ausgelöst und den Vetrag somit um ein Jahr verlängert. 

3. Die Kündigungsbestätigung, die ich von der T-Com erhielt, ist nach Auffassung der T-Com eben keine solche, sondern lediglich ein Schreiben, welchen den Eingang eines Kündigungsschreibens meinerseits bestätigt.
( ????????????????????????)


Ich habe daraufhin die AGB's durchforstet, aber keinen solchen Passus, die nachträgliche Portierung betreffend, gefunden. Der §46 der TKG billigt mir doch die Mitnahme meiner Rufnummer zu.

Ich habe nun über die Bekannte meiner Lebensgefährtin erreicht, dass die T-Com dennoch die Leitung freigibt und ich dann ab mitte Januar mit dem neuen Carrier telefonieren kann. 

Tja, stellt sich mit abschliessend die Frage, ob ich in der Tat zu blöde war, Regularien einzuhalten oder ob da alle braunen Haufen unglücklicher Weise auf mich niedergeprasselt sind.

In dem Sinne: Frohes neues Jahr !


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wechsel des Telefonanbieters*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> Tja, stellt sich mit abschliessend die Frage, ob ich in der Tat zu blöde war, Regularien einzuhalten.


Scheint so, du hättest mMn allenfalls den Vertrag mit der T-Com aber nicht den physischen Anschluss der Telekom kündigen dürfen. Der andere, lokale Anbieter nutzt wahrscheinlich den Telekom-Anschluss und haut nur seinen Vertrag mit eigenem Tarif oben drauf. Deshalb hat deine Bekannte auch Recht damit, dass nicht du hättest kündigen dürfen, denn das hätte der neue Anbieter erledigt. Der hätte dann auch die Nummernportierung auf Antrag gleich mit umgesetzt.

Wo das aber so genau stehen könnte, dass ein Endverbraucher die richtigen Schritte geht, kann ich dir aber auch nicht verraten. Das Regularium hat sich so eingespielt und wer nicht mitmacht ist raus!


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wechsel des Telefonanbieters*

In der Regel ist es so, dass bei einer Rufnummernmitnahme die "Kündigung" über den neuen Anbieter erfolgt. Oft gibt es die Möglichkeit einer nachträglichen Mitnahme der Rufnummer, wie sich das aber technisch im Hintergrund verhält, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Einen echten Grund dafür wirds wohl nicht geben.
Jedenfalls weisen die meisten Anbieter eindeutig darauf hin, dass man im Falle einer geplanten Mitnahme der Rufnummer seinen Anschluß *nicht* selber kündigen soll.
Das mit dem Wiederaufleben des Vertrags halte ich persönlich für abenteuerlich, aber IANAL.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wechsel des Telefonanbieters*

Google  Treffer Nr 1. für "Wechsel des Telefonanbieters"
Ratgeber: So wechseln Sie Ihren Vollanschluss-Anbieter - teltarif.de Ratgeber



> Ratgeber: So wechseln Sie Ihren Vollanschluss-Anbieter
> ...
> *Auf keinen Fall selbst die Kündigung schreiben*
> Beim Antrag ist darauf zu achten, korrekte Angaben zu machen. Das trifft insbesondere auf die Adresse, Lage der Wohnung und den bisherigen Anschluss zu. Nur wenn diese Daten korrekt sind, kann der neue Anbieter den Anschluss beim bisherigen Anbieter kündigen. Auf keinen Fall sollte der Kunde selbst die Kündigung an seinen bisherigen Anbieter schicken.


----------



## ImmerÄrger (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wechsel des Telefonanbieters*

Danke an alle 
Dann werde ich mich meinem Schicksal ergeben und der Dinge harren, die da hoffentlich kommen !


----------



## ImmerÄrger (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wechsel des Telefonanbieters*

Kann geschlossen werden. Anschluss wurde heute, 08.01., geschaltet 
ging doch noch ziemlich zügig über die Bühne.


----------

